# [SOLVED] Firefox not sending request to all sites aft update

## UnoSD

Hi everyone,

I recently updated the following packages:

```
dev-libs/nspr-4.13.1

dev-util/ctags-5.8

app-shells/bash-completion-2.4-r1

dev-libs/nss-3.28.1

app-text/libwpg-0.3.1

media-libs/libwebp-0.5.2

dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.4

app-eselect/eselect-python-20160516

media-libs/flac-1.3.2-r1

dev-python/lxml-3.6.4-r1

dev-python/beautifulsoup-4.5.1

media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.10

www-client/chromium-55.0.2883.75

mail-client/thunderbird-45.6.0-r1

sys-libs/pam-1.2.1

dev-libs/apr-util-1.5.4

dev-libs/redland-1.0.16
```

and since then, Firefox doesn't seem to load either Google or Wikipedia. Other HTTP/HTTPS sites are fine; If I look at the network traffic, I can see my GET request but the response is empty and there is a grey circle (which usually is green when found, yellow redirect etc) which makes me think it never actually sent the request. If I try to go to HTTP for Google, it redirects to HTTPS and then stops as above.

Any suggestion for a fix or how to diagnose it? Should I try and downgrade all the packages (assuming it's related)?

Firefox ver: ESR 45.6.0

Thank you.Last edited by UnoSD on Sun Jan 22, 2017 10:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

HAve you already dried some other browsers?

I use google-chrome (binary )

firefox-bin

opera-beta

I use different browsers for different things, so my "online" profile is a bit smaller. It'S a good practise to keep work and private stuff seperate from a browser perspective.

It looks more like a DNS / firewall / router issue when you are unable to reach google for example.

----------

## UnoSD

Hi, thanks for the reply; forgot the most important thing: it works well on other browser so it's not network related.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

have you checked with a clean home directory. E.g. create a new user and see if its gone. I highly doubt it, but there is a small chance that it fix it

----------

## Hu

This sounds a bit like =dev-libs/nss-3.28 - Firefox refuses to load Google and other http2 websites ( NS_ERROR_NET_INADEQUATE_SECURITY ).  I thought from that description that the user-visible error would be a bit more blatant than the results OP describes, but perhaps not.

----------

## UnoSD

@Roman_Gruber I tried with different profiles which should be pretty much the equivalent (as the other browser are working I think it's restricted to Firefox).

@Hu That looks promising, my nss is in a odd state:

```
[?] dev-libs/nss

     Available versions:  3.22.2^t 3.23^t ~3.25-r1^t ~3.26.1^t 3.27.2^t [M]~3.28^t {(+)cacert +nss-pem utils ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  3.28.1^t(17:56:02 14/01/17)(nss-pem -cacert -utils ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32")

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/pki/nss/

     Description:         Mozilla's Network Security Services library that implements PKI support
```

But apparently version 3.28 is installed. I'll downgrade and see what happens. My effects are different as it doesn't even try to navigate, just does nothing if I try to hit the page.

----------

## UnoSD

Downgrading nss worked.

Thank you so much. It was really painful.

----------

